# How do top medical students study?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Top medical students don't do anything different but they do these things & stick on them.


study plan
Discipline
Regular Classes
Short Breaks
Previous Year Exams Analysis
Healthy Meals
Exercise
I think if any student does these things then there is nothing who can stop them to be in top students & also there is one thing which also matters the most which college or university you choose for your medical studies. Well If anyone is looking for a top-rated medical college then you can join all saints university. This university is not only providing quality study but also give career opportunities, I have done my MD degree from this university & now I am well settled in the medical line.


----------



## sami657 (May 28, 2021)

Good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

sami657 said:


> Good. Thanks for sharing.


Grateful. I used to follow these tips while I was in Caribbean medical school "All Saints University SVG". Our teachers always taught us to do these things to do best in our studies. In which college or school are you studying currently?


----------

